# Is it worth taking a chance/How much would you bid?



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I hope it isn't too forward to suggest this. These seem to be the eternal questions. I thought this might be a good idea for a thread. Post your ebay link and let others put in their $.02.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I can't speak for every item, but my rule of thumb with Bills on eBay is this: I like J. Crew chinos and am willing to pay the $60 for a pair. However, I'd obviously rather have Bills, even at full price. So, my high bid on eBay for Bills is always $60.01 because if I can get a NWT pair (even if irregular) for the same money as J. Crew, I figure I'm doing better than alright...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

My rule for Bills is $40.01.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> I like J. Crew chinos and am willing to pay the $60 for a pair. However, I'd obviously rather have Bills, even at full price. So, my high bid on eBay for Bills is always $60.01 because if I can get a NWT pair (even if irregular) for the same money as J. Crew, I figure I'm doing better than alright...


Not to hijack the thread, but does J.Crew make chinos in a fit similar to the Bills M1? I remember some traffic a while back discussing the different JC models, but I don't think anyone actually compared them to Bills.

My complaint in the past was that all JC's trou were too slim for tastes, though I've not tried on a pair in years.

EGF


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but does J.Crew make chinos in a fit similar to the Bills M1? I remember some traffic a while back discussing the different JC models, but I don't think anyone actually compared them to Bills.
> 
> My complaint in the past was that all JC's trou were too slim for tastes, though I've not tried on a pair in years.
> 
> EGF


I'll ok the hijack. I have both. How should I put this? My wife likes me in J.Crew. I like myself in Bills. J. Crew is tigher in the seat, shorter rise, and also naturally sits a lower on the hips. Quality wise, the J. Crew chino is more or less disposable. You should also make sure they don't try to slip a non-brass zipper in on you. Now that I have a good selection of Bills to choose from, I hardly wear my J. Crew chinos.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> J. Crew is tigher in the seat, shorter rise, and also naturally sits a lower on the hips. Quality wise, the J. Crew chino is more or less disposable. You should also make sure they don't try to slip a non-brass zipper in on you. Now that I have a good selection of Bills to choose from, I hardly wear my J. Crew chinos.


Yeah, that's consistent with what I remember about the J.Crew trou. I'll stick with Bills, or the Orvis Ultimates.

Thanks, Doc.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I try and balance the following factors:

Retail price
Sale price, and the chance the item will be available in my very common size
Wild guess as to whether or not item is likely to show up at STP
Condition and seller's reputation
Ask, ask, ask seller about item if nagging doubts persist. One nagging doubt is normal, two is doubtful, three is a Sign from God.
State of finances. If I buy this will I be able to keep myself in brown rice, herbal tea and cigars?
The Ruthless Practicality Test: Can I imagine three public situations where I would wear this item?

And the Is This Just Another Ridiculous Impulse Test, best asked of an independent observer with whom I am not romantically involved.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

What do you think about these?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

It looks like the person that owned them before had a sweating problem.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

Sweating problem ?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

The insole looks like it was saturated. Maybe I just don't sweat.


----------



## Andy Roo (Jan 25, 2007)

Or perhaps he used a gel insert over the original insole. That would be my guess.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

You are probably right. It is Friday and I am dying to get out of the office. I am starting to see things that really aren't there, like bourbon and gingers.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> What do you think about these?


Not bad at that price I suppose. It may be the lighting / flash / angle, but the creasing seems awfully pronounced to me, particularly for calf.

*This coming from one doesn't mind buying gently used footwear.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Here's a question (if it's not too far out in left field):

When considering how much to bid on an item, do you include shipping costs?

I do. Despite the fact that paying for shipping is paying for a service rather than the item itself, it still means that I'm paying $X total for the item.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

wnh said:


> Here's a question (if it's not too far out in left field):
> 
> When considering how much to bid on an item, do you include shipping costs?
> 
> I do. Despite the fact that paying for shipping is paying for a service rather than the item itself, it still means that I'm paying $X total for the item.


Of course.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

How much would you pay for these?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> How much would you pay for these?


They look to be in great shape. Hideously expensive new; I might go up to a C-note if I really wanted a pair.

Who knows what the reserve is, though.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but does J.Crew make chinos in a fit similar to the Bills M1? I remember some traffic a while back discussing the different JC models, but I don't think anyone actually compared them to Bills.
> 
> My complaint in the past was that all JC's trou were too slim for tastes, though I've not tried on a pair in years.
> 
> EGF


They make a relaxed fit, button fly chino that I think looks nice, but I wouldn't wear simply because I can't stand anything baggy on me. Not sure how they compare to the M1 and, in all likelyhood, they don't...
https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod60291411&catId=cat150053

TT


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> How much would you pay for these?


Having worn a pair for years, I can tell you Alden's Indy boot is a great pair of utility footgear...comfortable, handsome and "tough as nails!" I will also tell you, while Alden may be presently charging $305 for the Indy boots, the seller didn't pay that amount. That price has been in effect less than six months. I paid $245 for mine, about six or seven years ago. From the pictures, it appears the sellers boots are in great shape but, he does say, "they have recieved a lot of wear." Considering all of this, Patricks cap of $100 seems reasonable. Good luck in the auction, should you decide to bid!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks. This the kind of feedback I was hoping for in this thread.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Not bad at that price I suppose. It may be the lighting / flash / angle, but the creasing seems awfully pronounced to me, particularly for calf.
> 
> *This coming from one doesn't mind buying gently used footwear.


I guess my answer was $35. I bid it. I lost. I don't regret it. I really wasn't willing to go any higher than that.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The next shoes I am considering. I am thinking of bidding between $35-40. Does that seem too high or too low?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Also, that Tom James jacket (discussed in another thread) has been relisted at half the starting price. Here 'tis:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

HD, I like the shoes. I probably wouldn't go much higher than $35 on them. I suspect you'd get them for less. 

On the jacket, just a couple of caveats. One, don't be influenced by the dropping of 'Oxxford' by the seller. It's a common technique used by sellers of Tom James items. Tom James and Oxxford are both owned by the same company, but the production facilities are different. Also, that seller's feedback would give me pause at that price. *If* it really is that new, then it might be a good deal. I really like the he's selling, but that's a bit high for ebay, and likely a bit heavy for a lot of use in Decatur.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks AlanC,
I can always count on you to bring the thunder.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

The Fairfax (link in post #23) is described as "Cordovan" color, but they don't look it in the picture, which is pretty good and done with an impromptu light box.

Is there an AE expert in the house? Anyone know the official name of that color?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I emailed the seller to ask if it is a sack. If it is a sack, do I go for the BIN of $75 or start the bidding?


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

*gaming the BIN*

Interesting case. You have to consider the item's scarcity and bidding history.

First, scarcity. Let's say you have been looking for a long time for one specific thing. Say you want a pair of AE Lexingtons in merlot in just your screwy size. Shoe is discontinued. If you have been watching ebay for half a year and seen no pairs, yes you pay the BIN when you find it, assuming the sellers is OK or better, even if it's 50%-100% more than you hoped to pay. Your time is valuable and you know you will be happy because it's just the thing you want. You pay extra to end your odyssey, and you will forget the purchase price as you enjoy your long-anticipated special thing.

On the other hand, if an item is common, then you know it will return to the ebays before long. Here I would suggest that you lay off the highish BIN and do not start the bidding. You should get a more reasonable price with a last-minute bid. If you lose out to someone who pays the BIN, so be it. Because the item is common, the odds are good that another one will appear soon.

There is only one case where I would bid early to remove the BIN. Here the bidding history for a particular kind of item comes into play. If the item is not likely to attract more than two bids, and if the BIN is low enough that another person, as knowledgeable as me, might pay it, then I might bid once to remove the BIN and risk losing the item to a final bid that is higher than the BIN. This kind of bidding requires a degenerate amount of ebay experience to do right. Many times I see items with reasonable BINs that end higher than the original BIN because someone started the bidding on the first day and others came in later to compete for it.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

HD, I do not know the frequency of 44Ls on ebay as I don't follow that size at all, but I would think it would be a relatively common size. Assuming it is, I just can't see paying the BIN for that blazer. _Maybe_ if it was from the Golden Fleece line you should think about it, but as it's from the regular line I would not.

Seller's feedback looks good, and shipping is reasonable.

If NWT it would be a steal at the BIN, of course.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

The two button version is much cheaper (and more common), that is for sure:


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*$700 Trou??*

The seller is describing as a pair of Barney's "black label" 100% cotton corduroys from France. BNWT and the bidding starts at $50 (no bids yet).

I'd like a pair of brick-colored cords, but the high starting bid and relatively poor pics make me nervous. Thoughts?

EGF


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

They look legit, and stuff from Barney's ain't cheap, although I agree that retail price seems a bit inflated. He also looks to be key word spamming with his use of "Arnys" (a very high end French store), but with no apparent connection other than both are French. Looking over the other stuff he sells, though, and his overall feedback you'd probably be okay. If still nervous, ask him a question about them--in a non-confrontational manner--just to see if and how he responds.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Looking over the other stuff he sells, though, and his overall feedback you'd probably be okay. If still nervous, ask him a question about them--in a non-confrontational manner--just to see if and how he responds.


I agree. If you like the trousers, I would be willing to go to $70ish, depending on how much you want/need them.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Is this a sack? Is this a blazer?


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Is this a sack? Is this a blazer?


I'm hardly an expert, but it looks more like a suit coat than a blazer to me.

a B2 blazer in 44L. Seller seems confused on the number of buttons -- calls it a two-button in one place, a three-button in another -- and it may be darted (bad picture), but it might be a good buy for a student or someone on a budget. I'd want further details from the seller before bidding.

Update: another one. Looks like a good time to be a 44L.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Those were my thoughts, too.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Opinion on...


Seller doesn't list a style name, and the pics are just okay. I've emailed requesting this info, but have yet to hear back. It's a low opening bid and I'm looking for a brown moc-toe shoe, so I may take a chance. If nothing else, they've got brand new soles...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd go $55, or if you really like them, $75.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

*Napoleone?*

I have never heard of this brand. Google and thread searches didn't yield much. Experts?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> Opinion on...
> 
> Seller doesn't list a style name, and the pics are just okay. I've emailed requesting this info, but have yet to hear back. It's a low opening bid and I'm looking for a brown moc-toe shoe, so I may take a chance. If nothing else, they've got brand new soles...


It would be well to have better pics. $75 would likely buy you something genuinely new if you're patient. 9D is a pretty popular size. Keep in mind I'm generally an ebay cheapskate, but I *might* go to the $50 range, although if they're really what you've been looking for it might be worth it.

As for Napoleone, I've never heard of them, either, but there are lots of Italian brands, some maybe existing essentially in name only for only a brief time.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Seller just sent me the following pictures. What do you think?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, one thing I'm pretty sure of is that they were purchased from Marshall's. That's one of their size stickers on the interior. Really, I'd give them a pass.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Ouch. I wish I'd seen your comment before I bid. I might be out $12. I make all my bad ebay decisions in public now. Perhaps someone can learn from my missteps.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

"Won" them for $9.99. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I was looking at your ebay history, HistoryDoc. You've won a lot of very tradly items!

Especially that 1K andover shop sack blazer.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

That jacket was supposed to be a major coup, but it was way, way too big. I couldn't even get it tailored to fit so I had to return it. That was a sad day.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> HD, I like the shoes. I probably wouldn't go much higher than $35 on them. I suspect you'd get them for less.
> 
> On the jacket, just a couple of caveats. One, don't be influenced by the dropping of 'Oxxford' by the seller. It's a common technique used by sellers of Tom James items. Tom James and Oxxford are both owned by the same company, but the production facilities are different. Also, that seller's feedback would give me pause at that price. *If* it really is that new, then it might be a good deal. I really like the he's selling, but that's a bit high for ebay, and likely a bit heavy for a lot of use in Decatur.


I ended up getting this one:

Paid $35. We'll see if my quest for a decent blazer has ended. Next chore--finding buttons that aren't quite so shiny and brassy.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

$40?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks like somebody got it for $49.95. Was it you?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, I've been saving up money to buy these new...


...but, low and behold, here they are on eBay. Now, I've never decided if I was actually going to pay retail for these. I mean, $450+ is a lot of money for any shoes. But, I think they are the most versatile of the shell cordo shoes and I know about their longevity. The auction is already up to $150, but how much is too much for these? I have the money to go pretty high for these but, shoe experts out there, should I?

I need lots of input on these, fellas...

TT


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> Looks like somebody got it for $49.95. Was it you?


No one won them. He said he'd give them to me for $40 + s&h. Is this a good deal?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> Okay, I've been saving up money to buy these new...
> 
> ...but, low and behold, here they are on eBay. Now, I've never decided if I was actually going to pay retail for these. I mean, $450+ is a lot of money for any shoes. But, I think they are the most versatile of the shell cordo shoes and I know about their longevity. The auction is already up to $150, but how much is too much for these? I have the money to go pretty high for these but, shoe experts out there, should I?
> 
> ...


Yikes--that's crazy bidding only 23 hours into a 7-day auction. Of course, sometimes the bidding will level out and even outright quit at a certain level. It's hard to predict. Those look to be in good shape for used, no obvious scuffs, creasing minimal, soles look good. Still, that's a lot for used shoes, especially if it goes over $200. At that point you're talking enough to buy new AE calf seconds or closeouts.

Whatever you do, don't get caught up in the bidding frenzy. Set yourself a level and then let them go if it tops that. I had two items over the weekend simply go higher than I was prepared to bid so I didn't get either of them. Rest assured, however, there will be more fish in the ebay sea.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I would ask him to do a BIN through ebay. I don't trust sellers who want to go outside the system. You might want to wait for someone else to chime in on this issue.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jml90 said:


> No one won them. He said he'd give them to me for $40 + s&h. Is this a good deal?


I think so. Those are likely Crockett & Jones, and would retail these days in the $400-$500 range.

Edit: Just to chime in on what Doc said above, I was endorsing the price itself. His feedback is good, so it's up to you to decide whether to go BIN through ebay or out of the system. Ebay would give you some protection, certainly.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I think so. Those are likely Crockett & Jones, and would retail these days in the $400-$500 range.


What about going outside the ebay system?


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Yikes--that's crazy bidding only 23 hours into a 7-day auction. Of course, sometimes the bidding will level out and even outright quit at a certain level. It's hard to predict. Those look to be in good shape for used, no obvious scuffs, creasing minimal, soles look good. Still, that's a lot for used shoes, especially if it goes over $200.
> 
> 
> > I was hoping you'd chime in, Alan.
> ...


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> I would ask him to do a BIN through ebay.  I don't trust sellers who want to go outside the system. You might want to wait for someone else to chime in on this issue.


I'd go through Paypal either way so no problem really.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Two AEs similar on ebay
black pebble


Merlot rubber sole


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

jml90 said:


> Two AEs similar on ebay
> black pebble
> 
> Merlot rubber sole


I think that AE "Leeds" is exactly what I'm looking for, but on the AE website they only offer them in Shell Cordo ($440). I wouldn't mind having them in calf (just like you've linked), but I'd like a cordovan colored shoe. I'm going to have to think about this...

Thanks,

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Today's issue:


BIN of $45.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Today's issue:
> 
> BIN of $45.


Seems like a lot for a shoe with a good deal of creasing and may need new soles soon. Park Aves are pretty common on eBay, though I don't know about that size in particular. I'd probably hold out for a nicer conditioned pair for that money. You can get a pair just like the ones listed for much cheaper...

TT


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> Seems like a lot for a shoe with a good deal of creasing and may need new soles soon. Park Aves are pretty common on eBay, though I don't know about that size in particular. I'd probably hold out for a nicer conditioned pair for that money. You can get a pair just like the ones listed for much cheaper...
> 
> TT


Thanks. I'll pass.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Are these AE dirty bucks worth bidding on?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I think the suede could be cleaned with some TLC, but I wouldn't go high on them at all.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Untilted said:


> Are these AE dirty bucks worth bidding on?


Maybe $35-ish, but not much higher.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have never before found myself in disagreement with AlanC but, I am on this one! That suede is gone...well beyond potential resuscitation. I wouldn't bid on those (really) dirty bucks.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I will defer to eagle2250. On ebay, discretion is often the better form of valor.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

What do you think? Seems a little inexpensive and for some reason I am hesitant.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Duck said:


> What do you think? Seems a little inexpensive and for some reason I am hesitant.


I think they're certainly worth the $10 bid-in price. I may be willing to go up to $20-25. They don't look to have much creasing and the leather looks good from the pics. I say take a chance. You may end up as the only bidder...

TT


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

All that seller's items start at $9.75, and these shoes seem in decent shape. I'd take the chance, but you can always ask for more detailed information from the seller (other pictures, specific material details, etc.)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Offer $10...at worst, you will win them for $20 and considering the stated shipping fee, you will get a nice pair of shoes at a great price (less tha $30 total)! Good luck!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

It's not a sack, but I'm okay with that (blasphemy!). My only concern is the shoulder measurement. 16" sounds awfully small for a size 40 jacket. Indeed, is it even possible to have that size of a jacket with shoulders that narrow? I think all of my 40s are around 18.5". Any thoughts?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

wnh said:


> It's not a sack, but I'm okay with that (blasphemy!). My only concern is the shoulder measurement. 16" sounds awfully small for a size 40 jacket. Indeed, is it even possible to have that size of a jacket with shoulders that narrow? I think all of my 40s are around 18.5". Any thoughts?


bid $15 on the last day.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

RL Polo tweed. I can't tell if it is a sack. BIN $44:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh, that shoulder measurement has to be wrong.

HD, that's not an RL Polo it's 'Polo University Club', which is a Ralph Lauren diffusion line. That tweed is not worth that price, IMO.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

Is it utterly mad for this student to buy a peaked lapel camel hair DB polo coat (at sub-$100), that he generally lacks the er, _cojones_ to wear? I have seen a lot of quasi-trad overcoats here, from those ubiquitious, boring black topcoats, duffle coats with metal latches, peacoats, even a tweed waistcoated professor.

I already have a long heavy wool navy blue Air Force coat that I never wear. My excuse is the fit's not quite right and it has pewter buttons - I'd instantly become 'that scary guy' who wears a trench coat.

I seem to have answered my own question, but the polo is so beautiful... And I could wear it work eventually, couldn't I?

Hell, it's such a thing to behold and the price is low enough that there is little to lose.

On a different note, I recommend bid sniping to everyone here. I use justsnipe.com, which allows you five 'snipes' a week. The short story is that people use ebay improperly, and often enter into bidding wars which may be avoided by sniping. Eg, Bob bid $10 on a tattersall OCBD, but is willing to pay up to $20. I come along and bid $12; he raises his bid, I raise mine, and before you know it it's up to $25 because our emotions have got the better of us both.

The value people put on an item is quite vulnerable to the current 'market price,' meaning that as the latter rises, so too does the former often times.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> wnh, that shoulder measurement has to be wrong.
> 
> HD, that's not an RL Polo it's 'Polo University Club', which is a Ralph Lauren diffusion line. That tweed is not worth that price, IMO.


I'll stay away. Thanks again.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AsherNM said:


> Is it utterly mad for this student to buy a peaked lapel camel hair DB polo coat (at sub-$100), that he generally lacks the er, _cojones_ to wear? I have seen a lot of quasi-trad overcoats here, from those ubiquitious, boring black topcoats, duffle coats with metal latches, peacoats, even a tweed waistcoated professor.
> I already have a long heavy wool navy blue Air Force coat that I never wear. My excuse is the fit's not quite right and it has pewter buttons - I'd instantly become 'that scary guy' who wears a trench coat.
> I seem to have answered my own question, but the polo is so beautiful... And I could wear it work eventually, couldn't I?
> Hell, it's such a thing to behold and the price is low enough that there is little to lose.
> ...


Many issues here. First, buy what you will wear. If your lifestyle or location doesn't lend itself to a particular item, you would be better off focusing on improving other parts of your wardrobe. Buying on ebay always has a bit of risk, so caution is a virtue. You would probably be better off tailoring your air force coat and replacing the buttons.

Regarding bid sniping, I won't do it. For me, it breaks the golden rule. I hate it when people do it to me (about once a week it seems, and getting more common) so I won't do it to someone else.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

Alas, the Air Force coat is a 42S and I'm a 38-40R. The polo is just my size. 

HistoryDoc, with all due respect, one can only be burned by bid sniping if one bids improperly in the first place. You are supposed to put in as your (maximum) bid the most you will pay for the item. But people don't, allowing sniping to succeed. When I lose an auction, I blame it on myself for setting my bid too low, or am satisfied that I didn't pay too high a price.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AsherNM said:


> Alas, the Air Force coat is a 42S and I'm a 38-40R. The polo is just my size.
> 
> HistoryDoc, with all due respect, one can only be burned by bid sniping if one bids improperly in the first place. You are supposed to put in as your (maximum) bid the most you will pay for the item. But people don't, allowing sniping to succeed. When I lose an auction, I blame it on myself for setting my bid too low, or am satisfied that I didn't pay too high a price.


What you say is true, of course. I do bid what I am willing to pay, then sleep soundly. I just don't like it when computer programs bid up the price just before the end of the auction so that I either lose the auction or end up paying quite a bit more for the item. I don't blame myself or lose sleep over it. I am not saying that what you are doing is wrong, or illegal, or cheating. But the golden rule says, well, you know what it says. I don't like it when people do it to me, so I won't do it to someone else. That is my only point.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AsherNM, I will say that when I picked up my db camelhair polo coat a few months ago I was thrilled to death, and really love it. I didn't put too much money in it (thrift store: $25); I also don't have much opportunity to wear it down here in Dixie. Think of all the chances you would have! If the price is indeed right (ie, it's not a stretch for you to do), then grab it. If you decide not to right now, there will be another one down the line.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

AlanC, I was referring to this beauty, . I didn't end up buying it, for fear of hardly wearing it; I could not imagine myself gathering the courage every day to wear it (I think it's the peak lapels that really does it in). I may end up buying one, but will probably go for a tweed topcoat instead, a simple herringbone number. It wasn't so much the absolute amount of money as that I'd be spending for something I wouldn't use.

I've got to say, topcoats on Ebay seem extremely undervalued, especially relative to the other items. 

I understand your point, HistoryDoc.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

If it isn't too abrupt to suggest this, start thinking long term. If you wear it a dozen times a year over a lifetime it is an investment. It would get some wear up in Ithaca. If you lived in California or Florida it would be another matter.
And I agree with you about topcoats. I picked up a great vintage BB raincoat for about $15 a while back. Maybe they are neglected because they are rarely bought out of a sense of urgency?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^ Yes, overcoats are significantly undervalued on ebay. You can get real steals. It's a lovely coat, but if you decide you want one later on there will be others.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Incidentally, what's the best way to find coats like that on the 'bay? Obviously "Polo Coat" gives you a bunch of mostly uninteresting PRL outerwear, but that is the proper name for the coat, isn't it? Other than Brooks, Press, etc., who are the makers to look for? I remember Doctor Damage in particular had found some lovely coats a couple of months ago, but don't remember now whose they were...


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

AlanC said:


> wnh, that shoulder measurement has to be wrong.


I figured as much. I just can't see how you could take 2+ inches off the shoulders of a jacket and have it still look like a jacket. Either way, I won the blazer, so I'll let you all know how it turned out, hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## AsherNM (Apr 3, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Incidentally, what's the best way to find coats like that on the 'bay? Obviously "Polo Coat" gives you a bunch of mostly uninteresting PRL outerwear, but that is the proper name for the coat, isn't it? Other than Brooks, Press, etc., who are the makers to look for? I remember Doctor Damage in particular had found some lovely coats a couple of months ago, but don't remember now whose they were...


A general rule: the more obscure the garment, the less advisable searching for it solely by its proper name.

Also, I find it almost always easier to narrow search results by barring listings with certain keywords, eg, you are searching for a wool overcoat without polyester, so you would append a "-polyester" without the quotes. It really pays off to learn the ebay search functions. Some functions: Surround a specific phrase with quotes, eg, "camel hair". For a herringbone OR houndstooth coat, you would write (herringbone,houndstooth). Similarly, you can append a -, a minus sign, before those parentheses to remove listing with those keywords from your search results. And if you do an advanced search, you can remove say, items in the UK or way over the price you wish to pay.

Here's a search I just made for polo coats:
"(camelhair, camel hair) (viscose,overcoat,coat,topcoat,car) -(blazer,sport,sports,sportcoat,polyester)", with searching the description enabled. There are 69 results, among which 20 are in men's categories (16 in men's, 4 in vintage men's). You could add the term "double," in reference to double breasted, but then a few search results might not include that most basic of facts. By my estimation, there are only 2 polo coats on Ebay.

Sometimes you'll find an item in an inappropiate (or inoptimal) category, which culminates in a lower than otherwise final price. So clicking the category "outerwear" might obscure from view some listings in "vintage," etc.

Edit: Forgot, but sometimes searching for specific brands blinds you to a lot of good finds. It really depends on the category. Would you have thought to write Saks Fifth Avenue for a polo coat? Probably not.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

^ That's very helpful, Asher -- thanks for posting it.

EGF


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I also do searches for things like "england" or "tweed" in the outerwear section. My polo coat (thrifted rather than ebayed) carries a label I never would have searched for, but it is of quite high quality. Asher's search tips are excellent, and more sophisticated than my usual approaches.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Good deal for $2.50 shipped?
https://i3.ebayimg.com/06/i/08/30/a5/4c_1.JPG


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

GTH in a nice pattern? or too Christmas-like?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

jml90 said:


> Good deal for $2.50 shipped?
> https://i3.ebayimg.com/06/i/08/30/a5/4c_1.JPG


Sure. That is less than most drinks at starbucks.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Untilted said:


> GTH in a nice pattern? or too Christmas-like?


I'd pass, but I am not GTH inclined.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Untilted said:


> GTH in a nice pattern? or too Christmas-like?


It looks a little too Christmas for me, but I suppose it depends on what you pair it with.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

Is there any chance are made of shell cordovan? The weird shine was my first clue, but upon close examination, the "creases" on the vamp sort of look like they could be the ridges of genuine shell cordovan. Does anyone know anything about the Allen-Edmonds Richmond?









I went for the "buy-it-now, ask questions later" strategy. At $28 shipped, I was willing to take the risk (plus, I'd like a pair of black, non-Park Avenue shoes).

edit: now I'm thinking they're "polished cobbler"
I guess we'll see.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

This week, I am finding a number of establish (high-feedback total) sellers who are no longer registered. The "emenshop" seller linked in the above suspiciously-small-shouldered blazer is one example. I wonder if there is some kind of purge or mass defection afoot? Or perhaps it is coincidence that I have seen so many recently.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

nerdykarim said:


> Is there any chance are made of shell cordovan? ...
> 
> I went for the "buy-it-now, ask questions later" strategy. At $28 shipped, I was willing to take the risk (plus, I'd like a pair of black, non-Park Avenue shoes).
> 
> ...


They probably are polished cobbler, but they look to be in good enough shape that you won't go wrong at that price. A safe gamble, I think.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmm any ideas on this?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

for a dollar, well worth it.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Untilted said:


> for a dollar, well worth it.


Actually forgot to bid on it ic12337:. Didn't sell so maybe I'll message him/her


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

Any thoughts on this BB overcoat? It says 'vintage,' but I don't think it is. However, I've been looking for a dark fur-collar coat, and I like that it's Brooks Brothers. Fur seems a bit worn or frayed at the bottom, and I do have to double-check the measurements.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradMichael said:


> Any thoughts on this BB overcoat? It says 'vintage,' but I don't think it is.


Well, define 'vintage'. It's certainly not recent, probably 60s, _maybe_ 70s. That's an old style tag, and the two spaced buttons on the sleeves is an old BB/Trad staple.

With a 48" chest, that would but it about a 40/42 for wear over a suit/sportcoat. The shoulder width would likely keep someone bigger from wearing it. Note the length of the sleeves (27"), which means it likely would work for a long.

You're guaranteed to be the only one on your block to have one!


----------



## TradMichael (Apr 13, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Well, define 'vintage'. It's certainly not recent, probably 60s, _maybe_ 70s. That's an old style tag, and the two spaced buttons on the sleeves is an old BB/Trad staple.


Well, that's certainly vintage -- I must have more vintage BB than I realize because I recognized the tag from my own things and just assumed it was newer.



> With a 48" chest, that would but it about a 40/42 for wear over a suit/sportcoat. The shoulder width would likely keep someone bigger from wearing it.


I'm thinking it's a little small for me, because my shoulders are a little broad---I'm pretty much a 43.



> You're guaranteed to be the only one on your block to have one!


I think it would look great with a fedora...


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Shoe is in great condition and I'm looking for a split-toe moc lace up. Not sure yet about the color, but bidding is really low and may be worth a chance...

TT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*cough* *cough* I wouldn't touch 'em...

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> *cough* *cough* I wouldn't touch 'em...
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:


Oh...yeah, they're probably not worth my time either...

TT


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

TradMichael said:


> Any thoughts on this BB overcoat? It says 'vintage,' but I don't think it is. However, I've been looking for a dark fur-collar coat, and I like that it's Brooks Brothers. Fur seems a bit worn or frayed at the bottom, and I do have to double-check the measurements.


I saw that and thought about bidding on it, but decided to let it go. It appears that you did as well.


----------



## forestcarter (Feb 11, 2007)

*ALLEN EDMONDS RUSSET WINGTIP LOAFERS Sz 9 D?
*


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

forestcarter said:


> *ALLEN EDMONDS RUSSET WINGTIP LOAFERS Sz 9 D?
> *


If you don't mid the kiltie (which I do but, some don't) it's a good deal at the BIN.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Yes, if you like the style, then they're worth the BIN.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Today's item: 

I am not that familiar with the various RL lines. Is this a good one?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Another pair I am looking at:


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Another pair I am looking at:


Seems a bit high to me. Personally, I would hold out for a pair of AE "MacNeil" wingtips. I eBayed a pair for around $30, though I had to wait a while for a pair in my size. The wait was, however, worth it...

TT:teacha:


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

TradTeacher said:


> Seems a bit high to me. Personally, I would hold out for a pair of AE "MacNeil" wingtips. I eBayed a pair for around $30, though I had to wait a while for a pair in my size. The wait was, however, worth it...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Isn't the MacNeil a longwing? For some reason Cordovan bals go high on ebay. I just saw an identical pair in my size go $60.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> Today's item:
> 
> I am not that familiar with the various RL lines. Is this a good one?


I wouldn't go much higher than the min. bid. The Made in England and Italy models usuall say as much on the interior heel pad. My guess is that these are a made in Brazil / China / India pair, though I could certainly be wrong.

If you do bid, I would ask for size clarification. These are listed as both a size 11D and 10.5D.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> Seems a bit high to me. Personally, I would hold out for a pair of AE "MacNeil" wingtips. I eBayed a pair for around $30, though I had to wait a while for a pair in my size. The wait was, however, worth it...
> 
> TT:teacha:


I agree with this and will add that for not a lot more you might be able to snag a pair of AE or Alden wingtips in Shell Cordovan. I was fortunate to pick up a pair of new AE MacNeil in burgandy shell in January for less than $100 shipped.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> Another pair I am looking at:


On second thought, ask the seller for the model numbers marked inside the shoe. The Cambridge also came in burgandy shell cordovan. While the heels (not combo) indicates these are calf, they may have been replaced. Worth the effort if they turn out to be shell. Good Luck.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

spinlps said:


> On second thought, ask the seller for the model numbers marked inside the shoe. The Cambridge also came in burgandy shell cordovan. While the heels (not combo) indicates these are calf, they may have been replaced. Worth the effort if they turn out to be shell. Good Luck.


Emailed me the following numbers: 17221 and 3685


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> Emailed me the following numbers: 17221 and 3685


Ok.call or email AE and ask if these indicate if the shoes are shell or calf. I asked the same question of a pair of Cambridges and will check if I still have that email.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

spinlps said:


> I wouldn't go much higher than the min. bid. The Made in England and Italy models usuall say as much on the interior heel pad. My guess is that these are a made in Brazil / China / India pair, though I could certainly be wrong.
> 
> If you do bid, I would ask for size clarification. These are listed as both a size 11D and 10.5D.


Emailed seller. They are 10.5.


----------



## Isaac Mickle (Nov 28, 2006)

If 3685 is the model number for the shoe, 36 is the model (Cambridge in this case?), 8 is the leather, and 5 is the last.

AE has not been totally consistent, but the only dress shoes they currently offer with an 8 for the leather are the and the . Hmmm, what do they have in common.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Isaac Mickle said:


> If 3685 is the model number for the shoe, 36 is the model (Cambridge in this case?), 8 is the leather, and 5 is the last.
> 
> AE has not been totally consistent, but the only dress shoes they currently offer with an 8 for the leather are the and the . Hmmm, what do they have in common.


Do the Grayson and MacNeil have an 8 as well? I wonder if the recent Euro shell models follow the same convention?


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

spinlps said:


> I wouldn't go much higher than the min. bid. The Made in England and Italy models usuall say as much on the interior heel pad. My guess is that these are a made in Brazil / China / India pair, though I could certainly be wrong.
> 
> If you do bid, I would ask for size clarification. These are listed as both a size 11D and 10.5D.


Also,
Hecho in Mexico


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

Yeah looking at the link those are definately shell. The calf cordovan was the lighter redder one.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

HistoryDoc said:


> Emailed me the following numbers: 17221 and 3685


Somebody else got them with the BIN. AE just emailed me that they were shell cordovan. Somebody got a great deal.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> Somebody else got them with the BIN. AE just emailed me that they were shell cordovan. Somebody got a great deal.


Doh! Oh well. Better luck next time. Hopefully, it was someone on the forum who benefited from our exchange.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay, I'm thinking about bidding on these because they're on my "to buy" list, but I have a question. Is it wrong to assume that because I wear a size 9 in dress shoes, I will wear a 9 in this shoe? I know that Alden lasts run differently depending on both shoe and wearer, but I may be able to get a deal on these if indeed they will work. I'm optimistic that they will...



TT:teacha:


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

What do you think of these bad boys? Suede, listed as wingtips but look like a saddle to me. How much would you be willing to pay for these? I was thinking of bidding $25ish:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I think 'like new' seems a bit of a stretch. With shipping, $25 seems like a lot for those to me. I do like them, though, and keep in mind I tend to be cheap.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> What do you think of these bad boys? Suede, listed as wingtips but look like a saddle to me. How much would you be willing to pay for these? I was thinking of bidding $25ish:


You're right, those are saddles. Ask the seller for sole pics and country of manufacture.

I agree with Alan that they certainly are not "like new"... sole pics will give you a better idea idea of condition.


----------

